# De-wrinkling a scene setter?



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*de-wrinkle*

You might try holding the iron a few inches away and using a blast of steam first. Keep a little tension on the material to pull the crease flat as you apply the steam.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

We're planning to put up our scene setters this weekend and hadn't thought of this potential problem! Let me know what you found that works.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Steam will probably be the answer. Try hanging them in the bathroom where you shower, clamp weights to the bottoms of the feet, ghost, etc. The trick is to have them stretched flat while they are being steamed. If you need to do a lot of them, or need to go to a heavier duty steamer, check out your local equipment rental yard, they usually have wallpaper steamers that do a good job, just make sure that the item you are steaming is on a towel or some other material that won't have your ghosts sitting in a pool of water when you are done.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Well we tried the iron with steam in a few different ways. 
1. Waving the thing just above it as another pulled it taut
2. Towel under and over and ironing the thing
3. Towel over & under & dabbing the iron along the crease instead of actually ironing it. 

What we found was that ...
1. Waving over it did not really get the creases out but got it rather wet.
2. Ironing it made more creases (all wavy like) as it took out the original ones.
3. Dabbing the iron along seemed to damage the coloring (blanched a bit) of the picture and also left a few waves. 

We will try the iron on a lower setting with method 3 but depending on the results we may just say to heck with it and put them up as is.

Mo-


----------



## mikeontech (Oct 7, 2005)

How about trying a blowdryer on low heat? I don't know if this would work or not. 

Truly, I have found that the creases become very minimal after the setter has been hanging for a while. I don't know if I would risk applying any heat source to a thin piece of plastic.

Good luck.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Hanging it up...*

It seems like the act of putting it up and leaving it up helps. 

It's plastic, so you may just have to live with it. When you store it, roll it up, don't fold it.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hot water*

Fill a bucket (or sink) with hot water and let the plastic soak for a minute. That 'should' relax any wrinkles.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the responses and ideas. They have been hanging up about a 5 days or so. The iron definitely did not work for me. Pretty much scarred one of the setters but that's ok. They have been put into their proper hanging places this afternoon and I will be happy with them. And I will remember to roll them up for next year. Who knows how long they have been folded in the packages they come in. Will see how they work this halloween and if they will see the next. They are just quickie ideas for filling in the hallway wall space.

Mo-


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

When you do go to store them, you should store them like you should a vinyl banner.
Get a heavy cardboard tube, the larger the diameter the better, roll them around the tube with the color side OUT, this keeps you from creasing the ink (or vinyl in the case of the banner), and the whole thing should be stored in a black plastic bag, this helps maintain the color and keeps it clean.


----------



## SandyHollowWitch (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions regarding getting the creases out of the wall hanging scenes. I'll try a couple of them!


----------

